# Car sub hum



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

K gang I have a kenwood excel on 595 head unit Phoenix gold 8.01 sub amp hifonics duel vc older hi dollar sub in the recommended ported Bo and every once in a while I get a low hum redid ground and checked power cables and if I smack the dash lightly it goes away temporarily what am I missing Iam dumbfounded totaly have adjusted to the pt I have to max out sub gain to barely hear it help


----------

